# steeper terrain, falling an arse on heelside turn.



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm taking my dynamic skidded turns wider on steeper terrain, and noticing that my back edge is real catchy. I blasted the contact point a gummy stone as I just tuned my edges, still same result. 

Today I hit much steeper slopes that what I was used to. It was either ride the trails with a bazillion others (were tickets free today?!) or ride the slopes that were still open...mostly black diamonds. Even the one blue I had issues on. Mostly due to being afraid and having alot of icey patches.

Today and herein is nothing but frozen granular with ice spots. 

I'm either hitting piles of frozen crap, or catching my back heel edge when I go to make my turn.

Kinda brought me down a peg today  Thought I was doing so well for my first year then this.

I know I'm going more sideways that I probably should, this is the bleed speed so at some points I'm past 45 degrees from the fall line, I lean back, twist the hips and start lifting the front toes...and my back edge holds.

I dump, and slide the whhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhoole way down the mountain....until I dig my board in. 

kinda had me on 'edge' all day to day har. Was careful when I was on lesser steep trails all day because of it because one time, I landed hard on my elbow and hip on a patch of ice.

any suggestions for this or , just as I get more comfortable with speed I can keep my board angle more appropriate for turning. 

If I go further left or right with the angle my board is at, making my turn wider I can succeed on turning most of the time as I bleeding more speed and allowing time for the board to get around. 

Wish I had a video , but all my slope mates had to work today. 

Edit: I should also add that the whole weight shift idea has me confused. Some say lean forward some say twist and lean back?!?! Guess it is different for different turns. I tried putting more weight on the front foot and flex my knee more, but it felt very very unnatural to put more weight forward. I then tried to lean more forward to see if it was more natural and resulting in more weight forward, no same thing. Not sure how I'm doing it on the less steep.

Thanks!


----------

